# what is this white algae on my bogwood?



## sezra (Apr 17, 2009)

Ive been away this week and so my mum was looking after the tank for me. I got home today to find that a piece of my bog wood is covered in a white fungus.

All the fish seem fine, the water parameters are normal so im guessing its some kind of algae outbreak. apologies for the poor picture quality.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I think its more like mold/fungus....could they have been over feeding?


----------



## sezra (Apr 17, 2009)

she could have over fed the fish, but I did show her how much and how often she should feed them. 

its always possible though.

Also, completely unrelated but ive just noticed there is a ghost shrimp in the right of the picture. Ive not introduced ghost shrimp to this tank so it must have been a stow away on one of the plants


----------



## FancyFish (Jul 22, 2015)

Some types of driftwood go through a acclimation period and will develop a film, does not do harm to the tank.


----------



## FancyFish (Jul 22, 2015)

sezra said:


> Also, completely unrelated but ive just noticed there is a ghost shrimp in the right of the picture. Ive not introduced ghost shrimp to this tank so it must have been a stow away on one of the plants



I don't believe it's a ghost shrimp, although the pic is not clear it looks like maybe a bamboo shrimp?


----------



## sezra (Apr 17, 2009)

FancyFish said:


> Some types of driftwood go through a acclimation period and will develop a film, does not do harm to the tank.


thanks for the reply. the bog wood has been used for years in one of my older tanks. however its only been in this tank for about 8 months or so. can the acclimatization happen even after its been in established tanks for a very long time?




FancyFish said:


> I don't believe it's a ghost shrimp, although the pic is not clear it looks like maybe a bamboo shrimp?


im not talking about the bamboo shrimp. there is in fact another shrimp on the same piece of wood just to the right. its pretty transparent and hard to see, probably why ive never noticed it before


----------



## FancyFish (Jul 22, 2015)

sezra said:


> thanks for the reply. the bog wood has been used for years in one of my older tanks. however its only been in this tank for about 8 months or so. can the acclimatization happen even after its been in established tanks for a very long time?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, due to different water parameters / change it's possible for the film to grow.


I stand corrected, enlarged the pic & spotted the other shrimp.


----------



## sezra (Apr 17, 2009)

FancyFish said:


> Yes, due to different water parameters / change it's possible for the film to grow.
> 
> 
> I stand corrected, enlarged the pic & spotted the other shrimp.


all the shrimp seem to be loving the white stuff, what ever it is. the other 3 bamboos have left their usual spots near the filter output to come and graze on it. As long as its not harmful to the tank then im happy to leave it.

thanks for the input


----------

